# Fat platy...



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Should I be worried???






he's much fatter than the other one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

no need to worry its just pregnant


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yikes that worries me :/ I'm not set up to breed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

What do I do??!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

either invest in a breeder tank or let them feed on the fry


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

That seems so mean :/ if I did the breeder tank what would I do with the hatchlings? Or whatever they're called.... Sorry I'm new! I was under the impression that they were the same sex or that you had to do particular things to make them breed... You think they would inform me of such things -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marshall (Mar 7, 2013)

Calm down, get a floating breeder tank, place the female in that, when she's done popping them out, take her out and leave the fry inside the floating tank. Ill find a link to one online


----------



## Marshall (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Floating-Guppy-Fry-Baby-Fish-Tank-Hatchery-Aquariums-/170828440297 here we are, 10 ausy monies but I'm sure you could find one around your local fish store


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Start Building up the habitat so the fry have lots of hiding places. I have found that they love floating plants. I have one of the plastic breeding grass I let float on top and I always have guppy fry living in it. As long as they have places to hide and are not in a wide open tank they will take care of themselves.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Honestly it is not mean for them to eat the fry. All fish do this in nature. They are opportunists  It is one way to help ensure you don't get over run, and you save on fish food 

If you want to breed and save the fry then find out if a local store will accept the fry once they are big enough to sell or trade. Otherwise set up a friend network that wants them, or a local fish club, or e-bay, aquabid, etc. If you don't do any of those things, it's better to leave them as food. You will get overrun eventually.


----------

